# Blue card italy



## Shankychanky

Hello everyone. I have a few questions.
1. What is the time taken for issuing blue card after all the documents are submitted?

2. What are the documents required for my wife for family reunification on my blue card?

3. How long does it take for family reunification permission to be granted? ( for my wife to join me)


----------



## Arturo.c

Shankychanky said:


> 1. What is the time taken for issuing blue card after all the documents are submitted?


According to what I found on-line, it could take between 20 and 90 days between the filing of the relevant application by your employer and the actual issuance of the "EU Blue card". However this time could be extended should the application be missing one or more attached documents.



Shankychanky said:


> 2. What are the documents required for my wife for family reunification on my blue card?


Your wife will be entitled to apply for a "family reunification" visa only after you receive your Blue Card. You will find list of the required documents in the website of the Italian consular office in your country of origin.



Shankychanky said:


> 3. How long does it take for family reunification permission to be granted? (for my wife to join me)


It mostly depends of the workload of the relevant Italian consular office, but if the application is correct and the documents are complete, anytime between two and four weeks could be a reasonable expectation.

For more information, check this website.


----------



## VijayKanuku

*BlueCard Required Documents*

Hi,

Recently I have been offered a job from small Italian company. My employer seeks to apply EU blue card. Could you please let me know requirments documents to apply EU blue card and which consulate we can submit them in India. 

My employer asked me about DV certificate for Italy consulate for education check, Is it required?. 

Thanks,
Vijay


----------



## Arturo.c

VijayKanuku said:


> My employer asked me about DV certificate for Italy consulate for education check, Is it required?


As far as I know, you need a _"Dichiarazione di valore"_ only if you want to enroll in an Italian University or Post-graduate studies program. It's not a requirement for employment, unless your employer is asked to provide it by the _"Prefettura"_.

For further info, check the EU Blue Card website.


----------



## VijayKanuku

Thank you, I have gone through the website. But no where it is mentioned about required documents for Blue card Italy. Could you please let me know how/where to get the list of documents required for visa and where to submit in India (my employer is in Italy, not germany).


----------

